
Tarski's high school algebra problem - ColinWright
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarskis_high_school_algebra_problem
======
deepdog
Actual link:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarskis_high_school_algebra_pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarskis_high_school_algebra_problem)

~~~
ColinWright
That doesn't work either - this one should:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5337182>

